# Player looking for game in Sacramento, CA



## garyh (Jul 17, 2002)

Greetings!!

I am a current So Cal resident who will be moving to Sacramento in the coming week.  I would like very much to find a group in which to play.

I'm looking for a fantasy DnD 3e game, the campaign is unimportant - I'll be happy to play in homebrew, FR, whatever.  I'd also be very interested in playing in the WoT setting.

About me - I'm 23 and am moving to Sac to go to graduate school.  I've only ever played a little bit in DnD.  Most of my experience comes from DM'ing a homebrew campaign for a year and a half.  I have lots of rulebooks I can bring to the session, and make a darn good brownie.   

If anyone out there runs or plays in a group in the Sac area, let me know if you're looking for a player.

Thanks!!


----------



## garyh (Aug 21, 2002)

bump!!

I _may_ have a game soon through my FLGS, but figured I'd get this ad back on the boards in case that falls through.


----------



## berova (Aug 26, 2002)

Gary,

I'm running Monte Cook's RTToEE once every 2-3 weeks in Sacramento area on Saturdays (we've played as little as once a month due to vacations and what not). Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## garyh (Aug 26, 2002)

The other game is going to work out, _but_ I'd still be up for a Saturday game (especially as it meets less frequently than weekly).

So, yeah, sure, I'd enjoy returning to the Temple of Elemental Evil, if ya'll have me.


----------



## garyh (Aug 28, 2002)

Berova,

Any news?  I'm still up for playing.  From what you've mentioned, it sounds like it'd be great.  Let me know!!

(Hope you'll see  this.  I'd just have e-mailed you through the boards, but you have that function turned off  )


----------



## berova (Aug 28, 2002)

Hi Gary,

Sorry for the delay in reply. I'm sending you some e-mail with all the scoop. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------

